# [SOLVED] Crashdump/BSOD: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP



## PA1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

when trying running XBMC (xbmc.org) in fullscreen, I get the attached dump.
Other softwares in fullscreen do not have this problem (like Media Center).

Some system specs:
Vista 32-bit SP1
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller (2x)
256MB ATI Radeon X1300PRO
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller

I updated all the drivers that I could but I might have missed some.

Thanks in advance,

PA.



> Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.8.0004.0 X86
> Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> 
> ...


(Sorry for the length...)


----------



## PA1 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Crashdump/BSOD: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP*

Here's another dump (with really SP1 installed this time). Also a bunch of drivers not loaded (with the help of sysinternals' autoruns).


Windbg log:


```
0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lml
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP (7f)
This means a trap occurred in kernel mode, and it's a trap of a kind
that the kernel isn't allowed to have/catch (bound trap) or that
is always instant death (double fault).  The first number in the
bugcheck params is the number of the trap (8 = double fault, etc)
Consult an Intel x86 family manual to learn more about what these
traps are. Here is a *portion* of those codes:
If kv shows a taskGate
        use .tss on the part before the colon, then kv.
Else if kv shows a trapframe
        use .trap on that value
Else
        .trap on the appropriate frame will show where the trap was taken
        (on x86, this will be the ebp that goes with the procedure KiTrap)
Endif
kb will then show the corrected stack.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000, EXCEPTION_DIVIDED_BY_ZERO
Arg2: 00000000
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------




BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_0

TRAP_FRAME:  99964b4c -- (.trap 0xffffffff99964b4c)
.trap 0xffffffff99964b4c
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000000 ebx=a46fc530 ecx=00000000 edx=00000000 esi=99964c3c edi=a4742008
eip=8beea969 esp=99964bc0 ebp=99964bc0 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+0xa:
8beea969 f7750c          div     eax,dword ptr [ebp+0Ch] ss:0010:99964bcc=00000000
.trap
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  XBMC.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 820c2a98 to 81f0e0b5

STACK_TEXT:  
99964aec 820c2a98 0000007f c3fd1f36 8beea969 nt!KeBugCheck+0x14
99964b40 81e997a8 99964b4c 99964bc0 8beea969 nt!Ki386CheckDivideByZeroTrap+0x44
99964b40 8beea969 99964b4c 99964bc0 8beea969 nt!KiTrap00+0x88
99964bc0 8bf1a3a7 00000000 00000000 a4742008 dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+0xa
99964c04 8bf1e571 99964c3c 00000001 00000000 dxgkrnl!DmmMapVSyncFromRationalToInteger+0x59
99964cb4 8bf1e0f0 a46fc530 00000001 00000001 dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::SetDisplayMode+0x152
99964d48 954e19cb 0012fbf8 0012fbe8 99964d64 dxgkrnl!DxgkSetDisplayMode+0x57b
99964d58 81e98a1a 0012fbf8 0012fc38 772f9a94 win32k!NtGdiDdDDISetDisplayMode+0x14
99964d58 772f9a94 0012fbf8 0012fc38 772f9a94 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0012fc38 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x772f9a94


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a
8beea969 f7750c          div     eax,dword ptr [ebp+0Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4893b1df

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_0_dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a

BUCKET_ID:  0x7f_0_dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=81f39920 ebx=00000000 ecx=81f411f8 edx=000000fd esi=81f3993c edi=99964760
eip=81f0e0b5 esp=99964ad4 ebp=99964aec iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheck+0x14:
81f0e0b5 5d              pop     ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
99964aec 820c2a98 0000007f c3fd1f36 8beea969 nt!KeBugCheck+0x14
99964b40 81e997a8 99964b4c 99964bc0 8beea969 nt!Ki386CheckDivideByZeroTrap+0x44
99964b40 8beea969 99964b4c 99964bc0 8beea969 nt!KiTrap00+0x88 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 99964b4c)

99964bc0 8bf1a3a7 00000000 00000000 a4742008 dxgkrnl!DMMVIDEOSIGNALMODE::DivideAndRound+0xa (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
99964c04 8bf1e571 99964c3c 00000001 00000000 dxgkrnl!DmmMapVSyncFromRationalToInteger+0x59 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
99964cb4 8bf1e0f0 a46fc530 00000001 00000001 dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::SetDisplayMode+0x152 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
99964d48 954e19cb 0012fbf8 0012fbe8 99964d64 dxgkrnl!DxgkSetDisplayMode+0x57b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
99964d58 81e98a1a 0012fbf8 0012fc38 772f9a94 win32k!NtGdiDdDDISetDisplayMode+0x14 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
99964d58 772f9a94 0012fbf8 0012fc38 772f9a94 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ 99964d64)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0012fc38 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x772f9a94
start    end        module name
80409000 80411000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80411000 80422000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80422000 8042a000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8042a000 8046b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
8046b000 8054b000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
8054b000 805c7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
805c7000 805d4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
805d4000 805f7000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
80601000 80647000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
80647000 80650000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
80650000 80658000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
80658000 8067f000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8067f000 8068e000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
8068e000 8069d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8069d000 806e7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
806e7000 806f7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
806f7000 80704000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Sat Dec 23 11:07:25 2006 (458D543D)
80704000 80745000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
80745000 80762000   nvstor32 nvstor32.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:36 2007 (46BB58D8)
80762000 80794000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
80794000 807a4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
807a4000 807ce000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
807ce000 807fc000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
81e0e000 81e41000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
81e41000 821fa000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
8280b000 8287c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8287c000 82987000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
82987000 829b2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
829b2000 829ec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
829ec000 829fb000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
82a00000 82a0b000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
82a0b000 82af2000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
82af2000 82b0d000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
82b0d000 82b1d000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
82b1d000 82be3a80   atinavrr atinavrr.sys Wed May 14 21:15:40 2008 (482B8EBC)
82be4000 82bfb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
87c00000 87c03000   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:30 2008 (4791905A)
87c05000 87d14000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
87d14000 87d4d000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
87d4d000 87d55000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
87d55000 87d64000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
87d64000 87d8b000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
87d8b000 87d9c000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
87d9c000 87dbd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
87dbd000 87dc6000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
87dc6000 87de1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
87dfa000 87dfd180   NCREMOTEPCI NCREMOTEPCI.SYS Mon Sep 11 16:47:38 2006 (4505CB6A)
87dfe000 87dff700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8b802000 8beda000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Jun 13 15:28:09 2007 (46704549)
8beda000 8bf79000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8bf79000 8bf86000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8bf86000 8bf90000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8bf90000 8bfce000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8bfce000 8bfdd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8bfdd000 8bfef000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8bfef000 8bffa000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8c00e000 8c022000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8c022000 8c037000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8c037000 8c047000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8c047000 8c052000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8c052000 8c05d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8c05d000 8c05e380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8c05f000 8c06d000   circlass circlass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:24 2008 (47919054)
8c06d000 8c077000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8c077000 8c084000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8c084000 8c0b8000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8c0b8000 8c0c9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8c0c9000 8c108000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Wed Nov 01 21:43:11 2006 (45494D2F)
8c108000 8c135000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8c135000 8c15a000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8c15a000 8c172000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8c172000 8c17b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8c17b000 8c182000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8c182000 8c189000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8c192000 8c198380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8c199000 8c1a5000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8c1a5000 8c1c6000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8c1c6000 8c1ce000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8c1ce000 8c1d6000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8c1d6000 8c1e1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8c1e1000 8c1ef000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8c1ef000 8c1f8000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e40d000 8e423000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8e423000 8e437000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8e437000 8e47f000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8e47f000 8e4b1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8e4b1000 8e4c7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8e4c7000 8e4d5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e4d5000 8e4e8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e4e8000 8e524000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8e524000 8e52e000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8e52e000 8e545000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8e545000 8e55b000   usbcir   usbcir.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:25 2008 (47919055)
8e55b000 8e566000   hidir    hidir.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:18 2008 (4791904E)
8e566000 8e576000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8e576000 8e57f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8e57f000 8e587000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8e587000 8e594000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8e594000 8e59e000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8e59e000 8e5bb000   dump_nvstor32 dump_nvstor32.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:36 2007 (46BB58D8)
8e5bb000 8e5d2000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8e5d2000 8e5e4000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:22 2008 (47919052)
8e5e4000 8e5ee000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8e5ee000 8e5fd000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
95480000 95682000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:16:15 2008 (48D1B9EF)
956a0000 956a9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
956c0000 956ce000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:26:17 2008 (4893D3D9)
97a0f000 97abe000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
97abe000 97ace000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
97ace000 97ae1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
97ae1000 97b4c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
97b4c000 97b69000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
97b69000 97b82000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
97b82000 97b97000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
97b97000 97bb7000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
97bb7000 97bd6000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
98209000 98242000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:05:40 2008 (48B4A864)
98242000 9825a000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
9825a000 98281000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
98281000 982cd000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:06:23 2008 (48B4A88F)
982cd000 983ab000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
983ab000 983d3000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:28:00 2008 (47918A60)
983d3000 983df000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
983df000 983ea000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
983ea000 983f6000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:15 2008 (4791922B)
9a20d000 9a240000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:01:16 2008 (4791922C)
9a240000 9a241580   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:18 2008 (47918F5E)

Unloaded modules:
8e400000 8e408000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
87dc6000 87dd3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
87dd3000 87ddd000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
87ddd000 87dfa000   dump_nvstor3
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8c189000 8c192000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
81e41000 821fa000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\websymbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\E3AF30C94A334570818A670674C7F9602\ntkrpamp.pdb
8beda000 8bf79000   dxgkrnl    (pdb symbols)          c:\websymbols\dxgkrnl.pdb\7B25EB514E924D8298CFA7BDDC4D8D8C2\dxgkrnl.pdb
95480000 95682000   win32k     (pdb symbols)          c:\websymbols\win32k.pdb\230B5B2DCF9F4D36AEC89C0F41FE0EAA2\win32k.pdb
```


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Crashdump/BSOD: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP*

Really old ATI video driver on your machine. I'd start with updating that.


----------



## PA1 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Crashdump/BSOD: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP*

Hi,

Updating the driver with the one found on the ATI site fix the BSOD!

I had previously updated the drivers using the installed "Catalyst Install Manager" but looks like it didn't update to the latest version...

Thanks!


----------

